# PRS 2015 Lineup Released



## technomancer (Nov 12, 2014)

The PRS 2015 lineup is now online.

PRS Guitars - Products 2015

They've dropped the Mushok, Allender, Akerfeldt, and Akesson SEs. The P245 and 30th Anniversary models look pretty cool, and I'm curious to see the new 58/15 pickups that are in some of the models.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow, surprised to see the Mushok dropped. The other two not so much.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 12, 2014)

Shocked they dropped the Mushok....that's a great guitar.


----------



## Jlang (Nov 12, 2014)

The new blue for the se 7 is awesome!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Nov 12, 2014)

I am REALLY bummed to see the Mushok go. Maybe I need to grab one used before they become more desirable. 

That purple Torero is soooo sexy. Also...the blue SE Custom 24-7 has natural binding and that looks so much better than the old blue one.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 12, 2014)

Aw, man! They dropped the 305, too.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Nov 12, 2014)

The Dustie Waring is badass


----------



## Vrollin (Nov 12, 2014)

Seems my wallet is safe this time around. Would have expected, after the success of the se zm, their would have been either a non zm singlecut se hollow or at least a range of colours for the zm.
No new hard tail se's and dropped the se custom 24.... Lame


----------



## technomancer (Nov 12, 2014)

Vrollin said:


> Seems my wallet is safe this time around. Would have expected, after the success of the se zm, their would have been either a non zm singlecut se hollow or at least a range of colours for the zm.
> No new hard tail se's and dropped the se custom 24.... Lame



The SE Custom 24 is still there it just has the 30th birds...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 12, 2014)

Man, they trimmed a LOT of fat. 

And got rid of a lot of the tasty stuff, ESPECIALLY the Mushok.


----------



## haffner1 (Nov 12, 2014)

They seem to be using the standard trems on the SE series now. Did I miss something or is that new? I have an old custom 24 already so the only SE that really interest me is the 7 string, so I haven't been paying attention to anything else.

*edit* oh nevermind, it says "designed" in the description, but it just seems like it looks a lot more like the US one than it used to.


----------



## Vrollin (Nov 12, 2014)

technomancer said:


> The SE Custom 24 is still there it just has the 30th birds...



Got a link to it? I'm not seeing it on my browser...


----------



## stevexc (Nov 13, 2014)

Vrollin said:


> Got a link to it? I'm not seeing it on my browser...



PRS Guitars | SE 30th Annivesary Custom 24


----------



## Curt (Nov 13, 2014)

Nooooooo!!! The Floyd custom 24 SE isn't available in amethyst this year. :/ oh well, I can live without the Floyd.


----------



## Vrollin (Nov 13, 2014)

stevexc said:


> PRS Guitars | SE 30th Annivesary Custom 24



Cheers mate, was hoping that was those birds done with lines, ah well this one just isn't for me...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 13, 2014)

MetalBuddah said:


> I am REALLY bummed to see the Mushok go. Maybe I need to grab one used before they become more desirable.
> 
> That purple Torero is soooo sexy. Also...the blue SE Custom 24-7 has natural binding and that looks so much better than the old blue one.



They've had the amethyst color out previously. It looks fantastic in person.
Me jamming on it in a local shop last year:


----------



## AliceLG (Nov 13, 2014)

And here I was thinking it was kinda weird that Mikael and Fredrik didn't play their sigs on the concert in Hamburg last weekend. Mostly P22s (Fredrik) and P24s (Mikael). I guess that explains it.

Other than the tasty 30th Cu24 there's nothing tempting me to break the bank tbh. I dream of the day that Paul decides he hates pickup rings as much as I do  It's the only thing I dislike on my SE 7.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 13, 2014)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> They've had the amethyst color out previously. It looks fantastic in person.
> Me jamming on it in a local shop last year:


My Amethyst SE7 doesn't look that good -- black burst?

(I mean, don't get me wrong, mine looks good, it's a keeper; I'm just saying, that looks better.)


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 13, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man, they trimmed a LOT of fat.
> 
> And got rid of a lot of the tasty stuff, ESPECIALLY the Mushok.


----------



## InfestedRabite (Nov 13, 2014)

like the look of their new acoustic one


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 13, 2014)

Why did they get rid of the Opeth sigs? Didn't Mikael say in a video that they were one of PRS's biggest sellers?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm curious, also. I can see the Mikael sig not selling the best because of the giant O, but the Fredrik sig was cool in which it was a slightly-upgraded SC 245.

Although the Mikael sig was pretty cool, since PRS rarely, if never, released a 24-fret Singlecut. If only it didn't have the Opeth inlay. 

Hell, I also don't understand seeing why the Mushok sig was discontinued. Isn't it fairly popular, even outside of SSO?

Riffer, come to our aid.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 13, 2014)

Dusty Chalk said:


> My Amethyst SE7 doesn't look that good -- black burst?
> 
> (I mean, don't get me wrong, mine looks good, it's a keeper; I'm just saying, that looks better.)



It was Amethyst. Although, it could be more of an amethyst burst, where your SE7 doesn't have the burst.

If it didn't have a floyd on it I would have purchased it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah, that's what I meant, that burst takes it to the next level of _(shudders)_ ha-a-awt.


----------



## ToneLab (Nov 13, 2014)

No Mushok? With the void in good 6 string baritones in the market that sucks.


----------



## Nonservium (Nov 14, 2014)

Speaking of the new models, has anyone checked out the S2 Singlecut Semi-hollow? It's calling to me but I can't seem to find one locally to try out.


----------



## Riffer (Nov 14, 2014)

That Amethyst Torero with the burst that whoever is playing in the pic in a post earlier in this thread was a limited run we did for certain dealers.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 14, 2014)

Riffer said:


> That Amethyst Torero with the burst that whoever is playing in the pic in a post earlier in this thread was a limited run we did for certain dealers.



Cool, thanks for the info . I really liked everything about the guitar. The Amethyst burst was stunning, the Torero is an amazing instrument (love the 25.5" scale paired with the custom 24 look).


----------



## themike (Nov 14, 2014)

This is not the full line-up :jedi handwave:


----------



## stevexc (Nov 14, 2014)

themike said:


> This is not the full line-up :jedi handwave:



Shit, you guys are gonna actually drop a 7-string Mushok, aren't you?

Okay there might be a liiiiittle bit of wishful thinking there...


----------



## XeoFLCL (Nov 14, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Shit, you guys are gonna actually drop a 7-string Mushok, aren't you?
> 
> Okay there might be a liiiiittle bit of wishful thinking there...


I don't follow Staind or anything, but after seeing Mike Mushok's rig rundown recently and him running baritone 7s now, I could definitely see it happening....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 14, 2014)

themike said:


> This is not the full line-up :jedi handwave:


----------



## technomancer (Nov 15, 2014)

themike said:


> This is not the full line-up :jedi handwave:



 I never think of any posted PRS lineup as complete since they add stuff whenever they feel like it.


----------



## TuffyKohler (Nov 15, 2014)

they keep the 25.5 scale fat stringed Clint Lowery model, and ditch the Mushok?

Weird


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 15, 2014)

I'd do unspeakable things for a Mark Holcomb sig with his signature pickups


----------



## Black Mamba (Nov 15, 2014)

6 and 7 string Emil Werstler sig.


----------



## ESPImperium (Nov 15, 2014)

Glad i kept my Mushok SE now, its even tastier now with USA 59/09s in it and full USA wiring and a few USA hardware appointments. Gutted for those who can't get one now, clearly the best Baritone on the market, bar none.

The P245 takes me, but id need it to have a trem to be able to make me pull the trigger.

Anyways, i might soon have the budget to import my second PRS and I'm on a shortlist of a Studio 22 Trem, P22 Trem or a 408 Trem as i want to use it to replace my Fender Strat.

As for the other things the Archon 25 would suit me, if it was available in a short head, but anyways I'm in the market for a Mesa Mark V 25 next year to suit my needs.

The only other PRS models I'm interested in is the SC250 and the S2 Singlecut Hollowbody. However the S2 would need a little work for my needs in the pickup and bridge departments.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Nov 16, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> I'd do unspeakable things for a Mark Holcomb sig with his signature pickups



God the GAS! Keith posted that on facebook while I was working and I couldn't focus the rest of the day


----------



## GRIZ (Nov 16, 2014)

too bad the dustie waring sig is a custom order..that thing is GNARLYand i want one so bad


----------



## themike (Nov 17, 2014)

GRIZ said:


> too bad the dustie waring sig is a custom order..that thing is GNARLYand i want one so bad


 
Doesnt mean its more expensive, it just means they want to produce the amount that are needed and not make excess - its a killer guitar. I got to play the prototype of it in CT a few weeks ago and it SINGS.... seriously.

Also dont forget orders/deposits are due in the begining of december, but it'll likely take 60-90 days to build and on top of it most PRS dealers will work out a short term payment plan for you..... IT CAN BE YOURSSSSSSS.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 17, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> 6 and 7 string Emil Werstler sig.



Well you CAN get those right now, they'd just be rather pricy.  That being said the custom inlay on the 6'er is a no-go outside of a PS still, but you could order through a dealer and get that color no problem, I've seen several non-PS charcoal cherry burst guitars come from PRS in the last year.  The trans-white 7 would likely only be a PS deal sadly.


----------



## GRIZ (Nov 17, 2014)

Nonservium said:


> Speaking of the new models, has anyone checked out the S2 Singlecut Semi-hollow? It's calling to me but I can't seem to find one locally to try out.



we have one of these at the GC where i work. it's pretty decent. the pickups are just a tad muddy, but otherwise it's great


----------



## Black Mamba (Nov 17, 2014)

HighGain510 said:


> Well you CAN get those right now, they'd just be rather pricy.  That being said the custom inlay on the 6'er is a no-go outside of a PS still, but you could order through a dealer and get that color no problem, I've seen several non-PS charcoal cherry burst guitars come from PRS in the last year.  The trans-white 7 would likely only be a PS deal sadly.



Yeah, I remember Brian's Guitars having a few Charcoal cherry bursts, this 408 in particular:


----------



## GRIZ (Nov 17, 2014)

themike said:


> Doesnt mean its more expensive, it just means they want to produce the amount that are needed and not make excess - its a killer guitar. I got to play the prototype of it in CT a few weeks ago and it SINGS.... seriously.
> 
> Also dont forget orders/deposits are due in the begining of december, but it'll likely take 60-90 days to build and on top of it most PRS dealers will work out a short term payment plan for you..... IT CAN BE YOURSSSSSSS.



well its probably gping to be just as expensive as their other american made custom 24s. im expecting like 3 grand at least...


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 17, 2014)

GRIZ said:


> well its probably gping to be just as expensive as their other american made custom 24s. im expecting like 3 grand at least...



Dealers are quoting between $3500-4K for the Waring sig depending on who you ask, typical street price will likely be $3500-3800 based on who you know and how good of a deal they're willing to cut on it.


----------



## deathbyguitar (Nov 24, 2014)

PRS's are getting more expensive every single year. Do you guys think the 3K price is justified? I'm gonna try and get a Custom 24 in the next 6 or so months and I'm not sure if I should go with an older model or not. The S2's and the SE's just don't cut it for me.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 24, 2014)

You can get a used core for ...well, alright, not cheap, per se, but for a lot less than US$3K (which is also beyond my reach), that'd probably be the best way to go.


----------



## slowro (Nov 24, 2014)

I would love fredriks sig and a mushok but I have been saying that for years.............

The Dustie Waring sig looks amazing but an Emil sig I would sell my feet for


----------



## gunch (Nov 24, 2014)

S2 Standard Singlecut with dots scratches my itch, yes. Can't wait for pics. I can live with the pickguard.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 25, 2014)

deathbyguitar said:


> PRS's are getting more expensive every single year. Do you guys think the 3K price is justified? I'm gonna try and get a Custom 24 in the next 6 or so months and I'm not sure if I should go with an older model or not. The S2's and the SE's just don't cut it for me.



Having played the gamut of PRS models, I'll go ahead and say yes I feel the price is totally justified. Every USA-built PRS I've owned has been an absolutely fantastic instrument. Seriously solid, play amazing, perfect fretwork, beautiful finishes and in recent past fantastic stock pickups to boot! It's one of the few brands I have zero qualms about buying sight-unseen or without playing it. As long as it's shipping straight from the dealer with the factory setup, the thing should be golden. 

Just to put it into perspective, my $4-5K Artist Package guitars play and sound every bit as great as my Private Stocks, and the non-AP production stuff is not really substantially different other than wood choice, same level of quality and attention to detail. I constantly champion the brand because I feel PRS is one of the few companies out there who consistently puts out an amazing product, and any time I have had an issue, they have taken care of me. 

If the price is of concern to you, figure out what model you want and then troll the forums and eBay for used pieces. You can get a pretty smoking deal these days as the used market for everything guitar seems to be crap unless it's something you're selling that is feeding off the latest hype train with a wait list (see BM, Bodens, etc.).  I've managed to pull in some great deals (and take some stellar losses during fits of GAS ) on used PRS, so if you're patient, you can likely find a sick score on a used USA production model for 20-50% off the new tag depending on what it is and how old the model might be that you're looking at.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 25, 2014)

With the amount of moolah you spent on their wares, they'd better


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 26, 2014)

HighGain510 said:


> ...figure out what model you want...


That's the hard part, innit?


----------



## jwade (Dec 20, 2014)

themike said:


> This is not the full line-up :jedi handwave:



Here's hoping we get a Pete Loefler sig baritone to replace the Mushok one!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Curt (Dec 20, 2014)

themike said:


> Doesnt mean its more expensive, it just means they want to produce the amount that are needed and not make excess - its a killer guitar. I got to play the prototype of it in CT a few weeks ago and it SINGS.... seriously.
> 
> Also dont forget orders/deposits are due in the begining of december, but it'll likely take 60-90 days to build and on top of it most PRS dealers will work out a short term payment plan for you..... IT CAN BE YOURSSSSSSS.



Payment plan, you say? I didn't need to hear this... I'm trying to amass a stable of mid level guitars and now i'm tempted to just end up with one insanely good one. Whyyyyyy


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 20, 2014)

jwade said:


> Here's hoping we get a Pete Loefler sig baritone to replace the Mushok one!



Doubt it, since Pete switched to Fender it seems. 

If anything, I've been wondering if its a Ben Burnley sig, since Breaking Benjamin is back up and running.


----------



## jwade (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh lame. Chevelle with Fenders seems like a really odd choice. I can't see the breaking Benjamin guy getting one, I guess PRS would better off just putting out a generic baritone option instead of worrying about signature models.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 20, 2014)

Off-topic, but he's using a custom-shop Subsonic from the early 2000s for his baritone stuff, and a Jim Root Strat for the drop C stuff.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 20, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If anything, I've been wondering if its a Ben Burnley sig, since Breaking Benjamin is back up and running.



This could go one of two ways, as I really like the colors and specs Ben has on his baritones most of the time...however, if it does indeed wind up being his signature model for the new baritone, I pray to all major and minor deities that he doesn't decide to stick a huge Breaking Benjamin logo on the fretboard. I love that band (at least all their prior albums, the jury is out on this new lineup until I hear some new material), but I don't really want any band's logo on my guitar, no matter how much I dig their music.


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 20, 2014)

New archon 25 

nooooooo my wallleettt.


----------



## guitarfan85 (Dec 20, 2014)

How about they just make their own baritone with no sig? I'm really too stubborn to buy somebody SIG guitar unless there's something really unique about it (ala YJM strat).

This just how I am. I understand PRS has his name on it, but that's enough. Just make a baritone c24 or 22 and call it, whatever. Otherwise its just a guitar that represents one particular persons liking, and that's it. If you happen to like exactly what they like, that's cool. But don't turn me off by making a cool guitar and then slapping another name on it


----------



## Curt (Dec 20, 2014)

Cloudy said:


> New archon 25
> 
> nooooooo my wallleettt.



Right, I was set on an Axe FX, then I saw there was an Archon 50... hmmmm.


----------



## ESPImperium (Dec 20, 2014)

Was thinking about the dropping of the SE Mushok & Opeth sigs. And I'm thinking there could be a reasoning behind the dropping of them from the SE line.

My reasoning, a PRS S2 Mushok Bari & 7 stringer with a Mikael Åkerfeldt Singlecut. The S2 would receive a lot to of attention then.

May be a naieve reasoning, but it would make the S2 a option for those not able to afford a core PRS and wants a guitar with a good reputation and dosnt want to be seen with a SE as they are a wannabe cork sniffer who can't afford the wine.


----------



## Vrollin (Dec 20, 2014)

ESPImperium said:


> they are a wannabe cork sniffer who can't afford the wine.



Simmer down mate... Not ashamed to say I have a couple of SE's, they are fantastic quality and great bang for buck, I don't claim to be a cork sniffer by any means, i'll leave that to people who have to wear their heart on their wallet....


----------



## Thorerges (Dec 21, 2014)

I would have thought they'd keep those Opeth guitars. Opeth is a big band.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Dec 22, 2014)

CJLsky said:


> This could go one of two ways, as I really like the colors and specs Ben has on his baritones most of the time...however, if it does indeed wind up being his signature model for the new baritone, I pray to all major and minor deities that he doesn't decide to stick a huge Breaking Benjamin logo on the fretboard. I love that band (at least all their prior albums, the jury is out on this new lineup until I hear some new material), but I don't really want any band's logo on my guitar, no matter how much I dig their music.



Thats why the Mushok models have always been awesome. Dude doesn't have an ego and you can barely tell they're sig models.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm guessing there will likely be a new baritone SE in some form. I'd love if they dropped the scale a bit smaller as the 27.7" on my Mushok just makes it a tad tougher to play.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Dec 22, 2014)

HighGain510 said:


> I'm guessing there will likely be a new baritone SE in some form. I'd love if they dropped the scale a bit smaller as the 27.7" on my Mushok just makes it a tad tougher to play.


 
Compared to other baritones on the market his guitars have always been remarkably well-designed from a playability point of view. Bridges always set deep in the body to keep the overall neck length within reason. My Gibson LP baritone by comparison has an extremely long neck and its 28" scale feels about a foot longer than the 28" scale Ibanez Mushok.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Dec 23, 2014)

I know everyone dislikes the Akerfeldt guitar, but it's still my favorite guitar ever as of right now. Had to replace a few things and make some improvements. Just glad I got mine when I did, I don't think they could top mine in the S2 line IF they were to drop another sig model for him. The decal kinda bothers me but at the same time I really don't care if people label me as an Opeth fanboy.

Would have been cool on the truss rod cover or something


----------



## Omura (Dec 24, 2014)

Waiting for archon 25 Head, and S2 7 string with a sensible scale length.


----------



## Vrollin (Dec 24, 2014)

Don't know if many people noticed that there will be an Indonesian line under the banner of SE Standard, could it be possible that some these Korean Sig SE's are going to be re-introduced under the cheaper banner...?


----------



## xwmucradiox (Dec 24, 2014)

Vrollin said:


> Don't know if many people noticed that there will be an Indonesian line under the banner of SE Standard, could it be possible that some these Korean Sig SE's are going to be re-introduced under the cheaper banner...?



Many of these guitars were already about as cheap as they needed to be. Im hoping for a higher quality baritone at least instead of a lower quality one.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 24, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


>



This is my favorite EVER PRS 7 string. If they released it, you couldn't stop me from buying it. The only thing I'd change would be that I'd get pickups with white bobbins and maple pickup rings.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Dec 24, 2014)

Xaios said:


> This is my favorite EVER PRS 7 string. If they released it, you couldn't stop me from buying it. The only thing I'd change would be that I'd get pickups with white bobbins and maple pickup rings.



Oh my god I would buy that in a heartbeat.... 

or a lot because I'm poor, but I'd totally start saving lol


----------



## guitarfan85 (Dec 26, 2014)

Xaios said:


> This is my favorite EVER PRS 7 string. If they released it, you couldn't stop me from buying it. The only thing I'd change would be that I'd get pickups with white bobbins and maple pickup rings.



Wow that is sexy. Is that custom made or something? I've never seen one like that


----------



## guitaardvark (Dec 26, 2014)

These are pretty sexy. I only had a chance to play a SE for a few minutes at a guitar center about 30 minutes from my house, but would anyone be able to testify whether it's a worthy investment for the money?


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 26, 2014)

PRS need to release a custom 24 with a maple neck!

Played a special order 24 with one and it was hands down the best guitar I have ever heard. 

Heres hoping there will be another limited run in the near future.


----------



## ibanez4lifesz (Dec 26, 2014)

barryenright232 said:


> PRS need to release a custom 24 with a maple neck!
> 
> Played a special order 24 with one and it was hands down the best guitar I have ever heard.
> 
> Heres hoping there will be another limited run in the near future.



This actually already exists:

- PRS CU24 Floyd if you want a floyd rose
- PRS CU24 Artist Package if you want the regular PRS Trem


----------



## electriceye (Jan 5, 2015)

Color me underwhelmed...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2015)

If you saw eaearlier in the thread, this isn't the full lineup.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 5, 2015)

UltraParanoia said:


> The Dustie Waring is badass



Unfortunately mr wallet says HELL NO


----------



## stevexc (Jan 5, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If you saw eaearlier in the thread, this isn't the full lineup.



This is SSO, where all that matters is the initial leak


----------



## Sofos (Jan 5, 2015)

themike said:


> This is not the full line-up :jedi handwave:



Hey Mike, you probably can't answer this, but if you can, any chance of a production model of the white Allender model he uses in White Empress? First time I saw it I accidentally everywhere. Even now. Hnnnggg


----------



## themike (Jan 5, 2015)

Sofos said:


> Hey Mike, you probably can't answer this, but if you can, any chance of a production model of the white Allender model he uses in White Empress? First time I saw it I accidentally everywhere. Even now. Hnnnggg



I dont believe so - especially since he is no longer with COF I doubt you'll see anymore action for that model. Plus he ripped off my 7 string finish, so he's been banished


----------



## themike (Jan 5, 2015)

stevexc said:


> This is SSO, where all that matters is the initial leak



You kids want more models? OK let me make some calls...


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2015)

I was about to say, where have I seen that finish before?


----------



## Sofos (Jan 5, 2015)

themike said:


> I dont believe so - especially since he is no longer with COF I doubt you'll see anymore action for that model. Plus he ripped off my 7 string finish, so he's been banished



Well poo  That stinks, I love how that guitar looks.

And I don't think I've seen your 7. (Unless it's the 12>7 conversion I saw a couple years ago)


----------



## putnut77 (Jan 5, 2015)

themike said:


> You kids want more models? OK let me make some calls...



MOOOOOAAAAARRRRRRRR


----------



## DoctorLard7 (Jan 6, 2015)

i read in an article on the SE standard line that there will be the SE Standard Santana, and the Santana Special(with p90s), these seem to have flown under the radar with no pictures about.


----------



## themike (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## jwade (Jan 6, 2015)

25.5? I thought he had been rocking baritones and 7s for the most part.


----------



## illimmigrant (Jan 6, 2015)

Too many sigs from Periphery. Can't decide.


----------



## Zalbu (Jan 6, 2015)

jwade said:


> 25.5? I thought he had been rocking baritones and 7s for the most part.


Nah, the Mayones sevens he uses live are 27 inch but his 6 strings have always been 25.5


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice! The Holcomb and Waring sigs both look awesome, and the limited edition aspect is a good way to test the waters. Hopefully, we'll see a Limited Edition Emil Werstler sig as well!


----------



## deathbyguitar (Jan 6, 2015)

That Holcomb sig looks ....ing perfect. I really wanna see them make a model like this standard, with super huge frets and that new fixed bridge. That non-intonatable wraparound bullshit needs to be put out to pasture.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 27, 2015)

Bumping, because I'm curious to know if anyone knows if or when the PRS SE Standard series is coming to the US? I hope we weren't just stuck with the Vela.


----------



## protest (Mar 27, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bumping, because I'm curious to know if anyone knows if or when the PRS SE Standard series is coming to the US? I hope we weren't just stuck with the Vela.



Is this technically one of them or no?

PRS SE Mark Tremonti - Vintage Cherry with Birds | Sweetwater.com


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 27, 2015)

protest said:


> Is this technically one of them or no?
> 
> PRS SE Mark Tremonti - Vintage Cherry with Birds | Sweetwater.com



Probably not since that guitar is over a decade old.  I really want the silver Standard 22 and Singlecut.


----------

